# scenario: What do you do?



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

You just fell out of an airplane. What do you do?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Hope your chute opens!!!!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hope like hell the airplane was sitting on the runway..


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Fly like an eagle.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

With a parachute: Study my terrain, looking for structures, water, possible supplies, guide points and the best drop zone I'm capable of guiding to. Then PLF, survive and get on my path of finding and kicking the shit out of whomever was responsible of me falling out of the plane.


No chute: I'd put my head between my legs and kiss my ass goodbye. Then enjoy my last view of the scenery I'll get in my life while cursing who made me fall from the plane, and dreaming of the potential hot ladies in heaven.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I was the only one in the theater when that happened to Steven Seagal.::clapping::


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

You mean after I crap in my pants?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Fall. What else?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Soar down to the next plane below and get in the side door. Like in the movies.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am so used to defying the laws that I would just revoke the law of gravity and just hang around until I decide what I should do for food and water.


----------



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

dial 911


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Daddy O said:


> You just fell out of an airplane. What do you do?


If I have no chute I will die, but I will try to aim for the driver of a vehicle with an Obama sticker on it so that my death will serve a purpose.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> If I have no chute I will die, but I will try to aim for the driver of a vehicle with an Obama sticker on it so that my death will serve a purpose.


May your aim be true, though I hope you never get in that position.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

scream mommmmmmy all the way to the ground, and hopefully make a massive mess


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I guarantee you, there is no way in hell that I would *simply* fall out of an airplane unless it was on the ground.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I guarantee you, there is no way in hell that I would *simply* fall out of an airplane unless it was on the ground.


I fell off the top of a Sea Hawk, once. I waited patiently for the ambulance to arrive. The Sea Hawk was on the ground. In a fraction of a second, so was I. :lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I hope Montana Rancher doesn't see this thread, he's gonna be pissed.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Make sure the risers on your chute aren't twisted, lower any equipment, and get ready to do a PLF upon landing.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> I fell off the top of a Sea Hawk, once. I waited patiently for the ambulance to arrive. The Sea Hawk was on the ground. In a fraction of a second, so was I. :lol:


Gravity is a Beech, ain't it Denton? lol

I'll come clean though, I fell off a 'Hawk once too. Went off the back when the wrench I was using to break the bifilar bolts loose broke on me. I stuck the landing though!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I can see a new Olympic sport - helicopter gymnastics.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> I can see a new Olympic sport - helicopter gymnastics.


As long as they make it a summer sport Mrs Inor! :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The judges docked me points for too much blood splash. Nose was ripped nearly clean off when I bounced off of a safety stand. 
The Triple Lindey is harder than it looked when Rodney Dangerfielk did it.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Some kind of safety stand, huh?

Do they make you wear a tether nowadays? lol


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd Flap my arms real hard


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> Some kind of safety stand, huh?
> 
> Do they make you wear a tether nowadays? lol


Yes. I have to wear an aggravating harness and, along with holding whatever parts and tools I need, hold the lanyard. Once I am up, I then have to attach the lanyard to the rotor head. As you know, moving around is when you usually get in trouble. Now, once I am attached, I can try and work in the APU compartment (where most of my top side work is). Of course, the lanyard isn't long enough to allow me easy access to anything, but, hey, safety first, right? :lol:


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Plummet to the Earth with all the grace and style of a watermelon.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Pray,if there's time.then fall,then die.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You will have approximately 4 minutes from 30000 feet. That assumes a terminal velocity of 90mph (if you spread your arms and legs you could slow that down some) and the length of time to accelerate from 0 to 90 mph. The problem is that you would likely pass out just about the time you got to an altitude where you could breathe.

There is a slight chance for survival if you could get your velocity down to under 60 mph and landed feet first with your legs crossed in water that was at least 25 feet deep. (fresh water is marginally better than salt water)


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Fortunately for me, I spotted a marshmellow factory on the way down. Since I had 4 minutes to observe the beautiful sunset on my way down, I lit a good cigar (harder than you think at 90 mph), then took a few nips of single barrel JD from my trusty flask. As I got closer to the factory, I notice the Dallas Cowboys cheerleaders were having an emergency first-aid training session in the parking lot. Upon impact, all were covered in marshmellow. It took quite a while, but they were able to revive me, much to my delight.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> Fortunately for me, I spotted a marshmellow factory on the way down. Since I had 4 minutes to observe the beautiful sunset on my way down, I lit a good cigar (harder than you think at 90 mph), then took a few nips of single barrel JD from my trusty flask. As I got closer to the factory, I notice the Dallas Cowboys cheerleaders were having an emergency first-aid training session in the parking lot. Upon impact, all were covered in marshmellow. It took quite a while, but they were able to revive me, much to my delight.


 Now we're talkin! As long as we are talkin the Dallas Cheerleader squad that has Sarah Shahi on it!! I would bounce a basketball thru a mine field just to hear her fart over a field phone!! If there weren't ladies on here I would be a little more specific..lol


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I guess roll over on my back and do that Hollywood shoot while I'm falling thing, hopefully hitting the ****er that threw me out in the head.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> You will have approximately 4 minutes from 30000 feet. That assumes a terminal velocity of 90mph (if you spread your arms and legs you could slow that down some) and the length of time to accelerate from 0 to 90 mph. The problem is that you would likely pass out just about the time you got to an altitude where you could breathe.
> 
> There is a slight chance for survival if you could get your velocity down to under 60 mph and landed feet first with your legs crossed in water that was at least 25 feet deep. (fresh water is marginally better than salt water)


Dang Paul, you just took all the fun outta falling! lol


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

This!

Coolest damn squirrel flight ever.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

So the solution to the scenario was: Get up and dust yourself off. The plane was still in the hanger.

Beedo guessed that back on the 2nd or 3rd post. A few others mentioned it too. Just something to make you rethink a vague statement. Good answers.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

We were having too much fun with it? lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Daddy O said:


> So the solution to the scenario was: Get up and dust yourself off. The plane was still in the hanger.
> 
> Beedo guessed that back on the 2nd or 3rd post. A few others mentioned it too. Just something to make you rethink a vague statement. Good answers.


You don't always dust yourself off from that fall. I still remember the ambulance EMT's name - Marcy. Considering I was drenched in blood and my nose was dang-near ripped clean off, it isn't surprising I didn't get her number.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Did you know that scenario happened last week to a 16 yr old girl? Her dad brought her to Oklahoma or Wyoming (someplace) where she could parachute under the age of 18. Her chute didnt function properly, and of course this being her first time, she panicked and forgot everything she was told. She was alive at the time of the news story. Don't know about now.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

alterego said:


> This!
> 
> Coolest damn squirrel flight ever.


That was freaking AMAZING! Add that to the bucket list! OMG!!!

Oh and OP...I would grab the guy that pushed me out of the plane, use him to break my fall as I tuck and roll on his back after he splats. I'll get up, dust myself off, and go punch the Dos Equis guy in the face and take his chicks.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Pray for my son. If I haven't earned my way to Heaven by then? It probably won't happen with a last ditch plea.:-o


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

The scary thing is people actually survive.. freefalls from airplanes without 'chutes opening. I don't care about dying I fear most of all serious debilitating injury.

None the less it depends on altitude.. but I would attempt a controlled freefall (I've been practicing on yoga balls) to the softest area or body of water.. perhaps have a few final thoughts, maybe give my face a little massage and try to position myself.



> Bend your knees. Possibly nothing is more important to surviving a fall (or simpler to do) than bending your knees. Research has shown that having one's knees bent at impact can reduce the magnitude of impact forces 36-fold. However, do not bend them too far - only keep a slight bend so they are not locked.


ha, land on feet before they are gone..

and duck and cover.. works for nukes and falls out of airplanes, right?

freefall arch


> Slow your fall using the arch position. Unless you're falling from an airplane, you won't have enough time to try this step. Maximize your surface area by spreading yourself out using this skydiving technique.
> 
> Position yourself so that the front of your body faces the ground.
> Arch your back and pelvis and tilt your head back like you're trying to touch the back of your head to the back of your legs
> ...


track as required.

but most of all consider closing eyes and pretend you are growing wings.. I suppose growing a pair of wings would be as painful as hitting the earth at terminal velocity.

maybe just maybe, the nylon jacket will be able to catch some air for drag reistance and an emergency shoot but doubtful.

hahahahahahahhahahahah

it has a hood..

anyone know if the coldwet level 6 jacket would serve as an emergency parachute or if it would rip apart from air resistance during a fall ... hahahah.

It might go something like


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Daddy O said:


> So the solution to the scenario was: Get up and dust yourself off. The plane was still in the hanger.
> 
> Beedo guessed that back on the 2nd or 3rd post. A few others mentioned it too. Just something to make you rethink a vague statement. Good answers.


Who the heck is Beedo? Naw, I was being my usual smart ass self. I always have been so scared of heights that three or four full grown men would have hell pushing me out a plane door, or off a hi point.They would have better luck just knocking me out, Kinda like B.A. on the A-team.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Who the heck is Beedo? Naw, I was being my usual smart ass self. I always have been so scared of heights that three or four full grown men would have hell pushing me out a plane door, or off a hi point.They would have better luck just knocking me out, Kinda like B.A. on the A-team.


I know Hi Points are bulkier than most weapons, but they shouldn't scare you. You can easily step over them.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

The ttich is running down my pant leg, does that answer the question?


MOLON LABE


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Daddy O said:


> You just fell out of an airplane. What do you do?


The airplanes I fly in are all large pressurized jets so that would mean The airplane has blown apart inflight by bomb/terrorist or captain terrific just drove
us into a level 6 T-storm and ripped the wings off. I can only think of one case where a person made it down from altitude and lived. A flight attendant survived a 33,000 foot fall after
a mid air collision and the tail section of the DC-9 she was riding in spun to earth like a tree seed helicopter and didn't hit hard on impact. If faced with this I would look and try to grab any piece of wreckage 
I could and hopefully be the second person to live from a fall from high altitude. Lack of oxygen would probably do me in and I'd crater near what's left of the plane.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Denton said:


> I know Hi Points are bulkier than most weapons, but they shouldn't scare you. You can easily step over them.


Nope, still scared. You know "guns are dangerous"!!!!!!!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

ordnance21xx said:


> The ttich is running down my pant leg, does that answer the question?
> 
> MOLON LABE


Are we on the same thread?


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

What this thread needs now is some bacon. In fact, now that I think about it, how much bacon would it take to not be injured if you fell from an airplane into a large pile of it? Would it matter how or if the bacon was cooked? These are all very interesting questions which I do not have answers for. I'm going to make a BLT now and consider my answers.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> The airplanes I fly in are all large pressurized jets so that would mean The airplane has blown apart inflight by bomb/terrorist or captain terrific just drove
> us into a level 6 T-storm and ripped the wings off. I can only think of one case where a person made it down from altitude and lived. A flight attendant survived a 33,000 foot fall after
> a mid air collision and the tail section of the DC-9 she was riding in spun to earth like a tree seed helicopter and didn't hit hard on impact. If faced with this I would look and try to grab any piece of wreckage
> I could and hopefully be the second person to live from a fall from high altitude. Lack of oxygen would probably do me in and I'd crater near what's left of the plane.


There was a Army Airforce airman who survived a 30 something thousand foot fall when his aircraft was his by AA during WWII over Germany. As I remember, he also landed in a snowbank.


----------

